
Software has bugs. This is normal - ramkarthikk
https://m.signalvnoise.com/software-has-bugs-this-is-normal-f64761a262ca#.qtmuea74j
======
madaxe_again
A more interesting/relevant article for HN would be _how_ to explain this to
customers. I usually sit there in sales meetings belabouring that there will
be bugs, more than you expect, more than you could dream of, there will be
bugs - yet when we hit UAT there's always indignant outrage that when you
click X, then Y, then worship the moon on a thursday while sacrificing a goat
and singing kum-bay-ya, this one figure that nobody sees is out by a tenth of
a penny, and the feature that we didn't mention or even think of until Just
This Moment doesn't exist.

~~~
ramkarthikk
It's scary how true this is. And then there are small bugs that come up when
you do a series of steps in a certain order which no user will possibly do
that are required to be given high priority for fixing.

As for relevancy, I think I'm going to just point people to this article every
time one of those issues is raised.

~~~
pan69
People are very proud of them selves when they find a bug. It makes them feel
extremely good about themselves. While gloating they will say things like
"these Muppets don't even know how to write software". So when they find this
bug, it becomes the most important thing in the world and it needs to be fixed
asap. This is where you need a good project/product manager.

I once witnessed a tester running into the room with his hands waiving above
his head holding some papers, screaming over and over again "I found a bug! I
found a bug" before he then ran out the room again...

------
orionblastar
There are different types of bugs. Some bugs crash the system while other bugs
corrupt data while still other bugs just are annoying.

------
emodendroket
I'm not sure anyone reading Hacker News will find anything written here
revelatory, but it might be good for a general audience.

